# Las Vegas - Zion & Bryce



## riverdees05 (Aug 22, 2013)

We are going to Las Vegas this year over Thanksgiving and if the weather is OK we want to make an overnight trip north to visit Zion and maybe Bryce.  Would like recommendations on places to stay one night that we can cancel if the weather forecast is bad.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2013)

There are a number of options, including a couple of Best Western motels in Springdale, Utah, right outside the Zion west entrance.  I've stayed at the Zion Park Inn a couple of times, and it was great.  Close to the Park, and very well managed.  http://www.zionparkinn.com/

We were there over Thanksgiving week a few years ago, and it was snowing when we arrived at Zion.  Bryce is at a much higher altitude, and already had a fair bit of snow.  At lower elevation, in St. George, the weather was fine.  You may not have any trouble, but just be aware that things can change quickly at that altitude.  Dress and drive accordingly. 

Edited to add:  If you maybe want something lower down and closer to I-15, St. George is only about 45 minutes from Zion, and offers many more overnight options.  You may want to check there, too.  The Best Western Coral Hills motel in St. George is very reasonable, and centrally located.  It's the place we choose when staying overnight in SG.

Dave


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 22, 2013)

My wife asked about staying in Mesquite, NV?  She would like to be able to play the slots and spending a day doing my thing in the National Park(s)?  Is that doable?  And if so, any recommendations?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 22, 2013)

Zion is doable from Vegas, but I think Bryce is just to far.  

I used St George as a base and Zion and Bryce from there.  Vegas to St George is about 2 hrs and Zion is another 1 again  from St George.  

Bryce is more like 2+ hrs from St George.  Too far to start from Vegas IMHO.  

Zion is lower is altitude than Bryce, so it might be a bit better weather.  Bryce is nearly at 10000 ft.  The park roads are at the rim, and the trails are all downhill. We were there in May in snow.  Zion parks roads are mainly down in the valley, (with the exception of the highway that climbs out of the valley through the tunnel and up the hill).  You hike either at the valley level, or up into the hills.  

Both were great.  I did them last year in September, and weather was great.  Then did them again in May and the weather was cold in Bryce, but perfect in Zion.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 22, 2013)

Another good reason to stop or stay over in St. George is that there is a Cracker Barrel there, right of I-15. There are none in Las Vegas.

Fern


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 22, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> My wife asked about staying in Mesquite, NV?  She would like to be able to play the slots and spending a day doing my thing in the National Park(s)?  Is that doable?  And if so, any recommendations?



From a former Nevada resident who has traveled to SW Utah's Dixie often, I would definitely consider a trade into one of the Mesquite resorts.  Not the most luxurious, but certainly convenient to what you want to do...


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> My wife asked about staying in Mesquite, NV?  She would like to be able to play the slots and spending a day doing my thing in the National Park(s)?  Is that doable?  And if so, any recommendations?




Mesquite is doable, as it's another 45 minutes or so to St. George on the freeway.  It's an easy drive.  So from Mesquite to Zion is roughly 90 minutes.  

The issue is one of enjoyable time spent.  Zion is a beautiful place, but the experience changes depending on time of day, the weather, and whereabouts in the park you are.  Sunrise in Zion Canyon is spectacular, on a sunny morning.  Midday is nice, but nowhere near as great.  Late afternoon when the light is fading isn't nearly as amazing as the sunrise time.  It's all good, but some parts are better.

It's easy to spend a day just checking out the various easy lookouts and short trails.  Longer hikes are worthwhile, depending on how close to it all you want to get.  Checking out the Visitor's Center and the Lodge will take even more time.  You can cut these short, if time is limited.  If time is very short, I would recommend at minimum, driving through the Park toward Mt. Carmel Junction, to at least the far side of the tunnel.  Then turn around and drive back through it.  Stop and view Checkerboard Mesa, then head down to check out the Lodge.

Keep in mind that unless you're staying overnight in St. George, you'll have another 90 minute drive to get back to Mesquite at the end of the day.  And we haven't talked about Bryce yet.

My opinion is if you're planning to do this from Mesquite, skip Bryce and focus on Zion.  If you were going in Summer when you know the weather is likely to be good, it's a different conversation.  Weather is the key to visiting the Southern Utah Parks.  Having enough time is secondary to what kind of weather you'll experience.

Dave


----------



## Dori (Aug 22, 2013)

If we were to do the Las Vegas to St. George trip in a day (there and back) would it be worthwhile? We know nothing about Utah, and would like to see a bit of it. Perhaps on another trip, we could do Zion and Bryce.

Dori


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2013)

Dori said:


> If we were to do the Las Vegas to St. George trip in a day (there and back) would it be worthwhile? We know nothing about Utah, and would like to see a bit of it. Perhaps on another trip, we could do Zion and Bryce.
> 
> Dori




Yes, you could certainly do that.  St. George is roughly two hours up the freeway from Las Vegas.  You could easily drive both ways in one day, and have several hours of explore the town in between, all in daylight.  SG is a smaller city that happens to be in the extreme southwestern corner of Utah, so is the "gold coast" of that state.  I enjoy its location and scenery - the red rocks in the area are very nice.  There are a number of things to explore around town, depending on how deep into things you'd like to get.

Because SG is so close to the Arizona border, you wouldn't see very much of Utah by visiting the town, but you'd at least be able to see what the area around it is like.

If you wanted to add Zion to that plan, add an hour driving each way, plus the time spent in the Park.  You'd see some, but not too much of the Park in one day.  But technically it could be done.  It'd be better to spend one night, and see Zion over the course of two days.

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Aug 22, 2013)

St George is an easy day trip from Vegas.

The city itself is set in a pretty setting.

Then just on the outskirts of St George is Snow Canyon State Park.  It's very beautiful and you can simply drive through it or camp or hike.  The red rocks and formations are amazing.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 22, 2013)

Dori said:


> If we were to do the Las Vegas to St. George trip in a day (there and back) would it be worthwhile?


It certainly would be worthwhile in my opinion. Google "Virgin River Gorge" and click on images to see what you'll be driving through on your way to St. George. Beautiful!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 22, 2013)

Karen G said:


> It certainly would be worthwhile in my opinion. Google "Virgin River Gorge" and click on images to see what you'll be driving through on your way to St. George. Beautiful!



I agree the river gorge is stunning as you enter it.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 23, 2013)

We drove to Zion from Vegas and back to Vegas in the same day.  During Spring and summer when the days are longer it is pretty easy.  Most everyone is driving 80 mph on the interstate and it seemed like a quick trip each way.  We were in Zion for about seven hours and that was enough to see it all and do some hiking.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Aug 23, 2013)

We did Zion from Mesquite.  I did not like the resort in Mesquite.  Zion was great.  http://www.fulltimetimeshare.com/2013/06/05/zion-national-park-utah-652013/

Mike


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 23, 2013)

*Other nearby natural beauty*

We did take a daytrip to Zion from LV last year and it is certainly doable- in fact, we had dinner enroute back at one of the Mesquite casinos.

However, much nearer to LV is Red Rocks Canyon to the west and about an hour to the NE is Valley of Fire State Park.  Each is unique and well worth a sidetrip from LV.


----------



## Dori (Aug 23, 2013)

We have done Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire many times, and just thought that St. George would be a nice day trip. Thanks for all the advice. It sounds like a lovely break from the casino. Plus, we can add to our list of states we have visited!

Dori


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think we will do Zion, stay overnight, and then on the way back do Valley of Fire assuming the weather is OK.  Haven't decided which town to stay overnight yet, any other recommendations?   Sunset is around 4:30pm that time of the year.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> I think we will do Zion, stay overnight, and then on the way back do Valley of Fire assuming the weather is OK.  Haven't decided which town to stay overnight yet, any other recommendations?   Sunset is around 4:30pm that time of the year.



I'd say stay overnight in St. George.  There are plenty of choices there.  You'll be tired from the days' activities in Zion, and there is nothing especially compelling to rush you back toward LV.  By staying the night, you can have a nice breakfast in SG, then enjoy the leisurely drive back toward Vegas.

The best breakfast I've ever found in St. George is at the Bear Paw Cafe.  It's affordable family-style food, but with a very quaint atmosphere.  And the food is quite good.  http://bearpawcafe.com/

Dave


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks!  We will have to try it out.  Does the Best Western Coral Hills motel in St. George have an indoor pool?


----------



## Karen G (Aug 23, 2013)

It looks like they do have an  indoor pool pictured here.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 23, 2013)

*Don't bother getting up early to atke picures*

We stayed overnight right outside the park Zion is really one long canyon and I got up at the crack of dawn stupidly and went out to get the great sunrise colors only to find out it was mid morning before the sun was giving light to photograph. St George is very reasonably priced and you can stay at the Inn oif the seven wives. Brigham Young's seven wives in St George used this place to hide out when the law came thru and we stayed in the converted attic where they supposedly hid.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 18, 2013)

*Okay if I tack on here and ask a couple more questions?*

We're going to Las Vegas in April.  We'd like to see Zion and Bryce and wonder if this sounds feasible.  

Leave Las Vegas, drive to Zion.  Overnight there, then on to Bryce.  Overnight there then heads towards home (Santa Fe) probably stopping in Farmington for the night on the way back.  We don't really hike so I don't know how much time we'd need in each park.  

Just in the beginning stages of planning since I just booked the dates in Vegas.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 18, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We're going to Las Vegas in April.  We'd like to see Zion and Bryce and wonder if this sounds feasible.
> 
> Leave Las Vegas, drive to Zion.  Overnight there, then on to Bryce.  Overnight there then heads towards home (Santa Fe) probably stopping in Farmington for the night on the way back.  We don't really hike so I don't know how much time we'd need in each park.
> 
> Just in the beginning stages of planning since I just booked the dates in Vegas.



Sounds like a very workable plan to me.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 18, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We're going to Las Vegas in April.  We'd like to see Zion and Bryce and wonder if this sounds feasible.
> 
> Leave Las Vegas, drive to Zion.  Overnight there, then on to Bryce.  Overnight there then heads towards home (Santa Fe) probably stopping in Farmington for the night on the way back.  We don't really hike so I don't know how much time we'd need in each park.
> 
> Just in the beginning stages of planning since I just booked the dates in Vegas.




Absolutely workable. If you spend the latter part of the first day at Zion, then stay overnight in Springdale, UT, right outside the western entrance to Zion, you'll be ahead of the game the next morning.  Explore your way through Zion to the eastern entrance, and on to Mt. Carmel Junction.  Turn left and head north to Bryce, see the Park, stay overnight in or outside Bryce, then go back into the Park to catch the sunrise.  Sunrise in Bryce is amazing!!! Then on towards home.  

But Farmington, UT is a long ways north from Bryce. Pretty much out of the way, isn't it?  Family there?  (My best good friend in my early Navy days was from Farmington.  Hmm.  Haven't thought about Curtis in a long time.  )

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 18, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Absolutely workable. If you spend the latter part of the first day at Zion, then stay overnight in Springdale, UT, right outside the western entrance to Zion, you'll be ahead of the game the next morning.  Explore your way through Zion to the eastern entrance, and on to Mt. Carmel Junction.  Turn left and head north to Bryce, see the Park, stay overnight in or outside Bryce, then go back into the Park to catch the sunrise.  Sunrise in Bryce is amazing!!! Then on towards home.
> 
> But Farmington, UT is a long ways north from Bryce. Pretty much out of the way, isn't it?  Family there?  (My best good friend in my early Navy days was from Farmington.  Hmm.  Haven't thought about Curtis in a long time.  )
> 
> Dave



It's Farmington, NM. When I put the destinations into Google maps that was the route it gave me from Bryce to Santa Fe.  There's not really much between the two and Farmington looked like the best bet.  If I remember it was about 6 hours from Bryce to Farmington and then another 3 from Farmington to Santa Fe.  I'm open to other options.  We just didn't want to do the trip from Santa Fe to Las Vegas and back all on 40 the way we did this year.  Trying to see more of the area.


----------



## vnfilm (Nov 5, 2013)

We are going to LV on Febuary 2014, I just wonder if we plan to visit Zion and Bryce , would it still be a lot of snow for those area? Thanks


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 5, 2013)

vnfilm said:


> We are going to LV on Febuary 2014, I just wonder if we plan to visit Zion and Bryce , would it still be a lot of snow for those area? Thanks



I'd think so, since winter doesn't end in Utah until March, and the snow till after that. 

Fern


----------



## DVB42 (Nov 11, 2013)

Much of the scenery in Zion NP is better viewed if you have a convertible top rental car. A hard top car blocks most of the scenery when driving because views of the rock structures are up high. Traveling through the park with the top down provides significantly better viewing and the sights are absolutely spectacular. Also, during the fall months the crowds are lighter and you can drive through the canyon. During the summer high season you must take the shuttle bus.


----------

